# Never used heat shrink, will blow dryer be fine?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had bought a huge bag a while back with various sizes, and completely forgot about it. Well, with some of the topics lately I've been told to use heat shrink and thought I would go ahead and attack that this weekend to keep me busy. Would a blow dryer work fine, or do I _need_ to purchase a heat gun?


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Haha, I have tried a hair dryer once with no success. You really need a heat gun. It will make everything much easier.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

try it.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

It works for shrinking the tube, but it may cost you a marriage.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

You can use just a lighter or a match if you're really in a pinch. I usually use my mini butane torch cause I don't feel like digging out the heat gun.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

internecine said:


> try it.


I would, but I work near Harbor Freight. Can just swing by on my way home from work if a blow dryer won't cut it.


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

a lighter works fine. Sometmes when im soldering and really lazy, i use th edges of the soldering gun to shrink it.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I remember I was standing with a hair dryer for like 10 minutes wondering wtf the thing doesn't shrink. I just use a lighter from now on.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Lighter. Check.

I have one of those long-reach ones. I'll use that. Thanks guys.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mless5 said:


> I remember I was standing with a hair dryer for like 10 minutes wondering wtf the thing doesn't shrink. I just use a lighter from now on.



Lucky SOB, If I lived that close to a HF I'd have STOCK of gizmos!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Lucky SOB, If I lived that close to a HF I'd have STOCK of gizmos!


Since I'm sure you directed this at me..

Let me clarify.

I live 40 miles from work. I work 5 miles from HF. HF is practically "down the road" from work compared to what I would have to drive if I came from my house.

I live in a small town, with nothing in the way of tools. Just a bunch of lumber yards and small hardware shops.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a heat gun and dont use it for heat shrink, its way too big and the heat is not concentrated, if you are working close to your speaker you might damage it.

i have a portasol soldering iron that has a heat attachment. this works perfectly. if i didnt have this i would use a butane lighter.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome, I was about to ask this same question. I wanted to make sure I could work with heat shrink with either my soldering iron or a lighter. I don't have the extra cash for a heat gun right now.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lighter has always worked fine for me...one of those long grill starter models.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i used matches or a lighter for a long time. then i finally got a heat gun. it works pretty good.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

agentk98 said:


> a lighter works fine. Sometmes when im soldering and really lazy, i use th edges of the soldering gun to shrink it.


x2


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Heat gun works great, you can get atachments that are essentially a shield, like a crescent shape that will protect sensitive items nearby.


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

if you're going to use a light, get one with a big flame. Small flames tend to make the heat shrink look smokey


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i use a mini torch lighter w/ heat shield deflector....works like a charm


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

always used a soldering iron.. never even thought about anything else.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

My friend's dragon breath usually does the trick except the shrink tube tends to turn black.

Otherwise, a lighter works fine.


----------

